# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  М. Гарридо. Теория Большого взрыва в свете Шримад Бхагаватам... 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

М. Гарридо. Теория Большого взрыва в свете "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и "Брахма-самхиты". Доклад 1. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50-s...JnF8l&index=15

----------

